# Push pole length



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I just purchased a poling skiff. It is the ranger phantom. My question is how long of a push pole do I need?
The platform is 4.5 ft off the water. I was thinking 18ft would be long enough.
Any thoughts would be greatful.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a Mitzi 15 with and 18' pole. You are near 17' but I think a 21' pole would be too long for your boat just in terms of storage. I would go with the 18'.

my 2 cents.

Joe


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

you might want to put this in the boating forum. you will get more hits.just sayinn

-bm


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Most people like a 21 foot pole. The only problem with buying a longer pole and cutting it down is that it gets expensive. Longer poles are a little heavier and are more likely to get hit by your fisherman's rod. Shorter poles obviously don't give you as much push and since you are also using the entire length of the pole all the time your hands are constantly getting mud all over them. 21 feet is the best in between.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Minimum of 20'. My next one will be 21'.


----------



## Got Tail (Aug 11, 2010)

I use a 20' pole on my 17' pathfinder T. I would not go any shorter.



dsim3240 said:


> I just purchased a poling skiff. It is the ranger phantom. My question is how long of a push pole do I need?
> The platform is 4.5 ft off the water. I was thinking 18ft would be long enough.
> Any thoughts would be greatful.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

20 footer for my 18' Kenner and if I need any more, it's time for the troll motor. If you need more information, try calling Kevin Shaw at Fiber Tex. They build Stiffy Push Poles and I'm sure they can answer your question. Here's their contact info: "Customer Service E-Mail - [email protected] This e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it 
Phone: (361) 991-5956, Toll free 1-888-273-7077"


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

I built my own carbon fiber/kevlar @ 19'-6" for my 16' Copperhead, and I wish it was a 21'. My next will be a LOOP 21'.


----------



## Eric Glass (Apr 8, 2010)

21 feet. EG


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Call Kevin at Stiffy and get a 21 Hybrid. I have a 17 Mitzi and love mine. I spend most of my time extremely shallow but if you get a bit deeper or really need to get the boat moving to chase a school or fish, the extra length really helps. The Hybrid has a great texture and is much easier on the hands than some of the poles I have used previously.

Is that really Eric Glass in the post above?? Great to see you on a forum!!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

I second that! Have a 21' that will pushes my Beavertail across the flats pretty quickly


----------



## muleskinner (Oct 30, 2011)

Ive always used the rule of 4' longer than the length of your boat. If you have a 17ft skiff, id go with a 21ft pole. Alot of guides in Louisiana are starting to use the 23' Loop push pole. I have a 21ft hybrid now, id like to give one of those Loops a try.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

muleskinner said:


> Ive always used the rule of 4' longer than the length of your boat. If you have a 17ft skiff, id go with a 21ft pole. Alot of guides in Louisiana are starting to use the 23' Loop push pole. I have a 21ft hybrid now, id like to give one of those Loops a try.


21' is good. I imagine guides in LA use the 23' footer since they pole around in more soft mud than we do here.


----------

